# Other reptile lovers...?



## Snutting11509

I'm wondering how many people on here have reptiles...I haven't seen anything reptile related on here but I am also new  So... What kind of reptiles of exotic pets do you own?

I've got Cid, she's our Green Iguana. She is almost 4yrs old now!! And I've got Molly, she's our Chilean Rose Hair Tarantula. She is almost 9yrs old!!


----------



## IndyYawns!

OOh, Me, mee!

I have a Het. Hypo ball python, Indy, and I WANT MORE!


----------



## CherriBomb

We have had a few.... Firebelly toads, alligator lizards, corn snakes...


----------



## Drowsy

I have a bearded dragon and a leopard gecko. c:
As well as four turtles.
I'm gearing up to get a blue tongue skink in the next few months, too!

Here is Jake:

























And Loki:

























Turtles:

Moose (Mississippi map):









Indy (yellow bellied slider):









Buttercup (yellow bellied slider):









And Tank (red eared slider):









Loki and all of the turtles are rescues. c:


----------



## HeatherElle

I have a leopard gecko named Inspector. Got him as a baby 13 years ago.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I'd love to try out some reptiles, but I'm allergic.


----------



## Drowsy

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I'd love to try out some reptiles, but I'm allergic.


Oh man that's terrible! I didn't realize you could be allergic.


----------



## Eden10

I have a hypo red tail boa named Gypsy, she's a sweetheart, 2 Corn snakes...1 is a Snow the other is a Blood, then a Leopard Gecko and we have a lot of tarantulas...maybe 10 at the moment.


----------



## Eden10

Also wish my gecko was as tame as the one above! I've kept them before and never had one I couldn't handle...but my current boy chirps and squirms like a crazy thing! When I got him he was missing his tail...so thinking he was handled rough so its made him very fearful, poor guy!


----------



## Drowsy

Aw, poor guy!

If you were meaning Loki, my gecko, he was really mistreated by his previous owner, as well. He was so skittish he actually scarred my hand twice biting and spinning. He damaged the tendon on my left middle finger's knuckle.
i just took a lot of time with him, being very gentle. Over four months or so, and now he is tame as can be. Also huge, huge for a leo.


----------



## Ratsanctuary

I have a Green Iguana, 2 Corn Snakes (an Opal and an Amelanistic), and a Red Ear Slider.









































The iguana is named Naevia but we usually call her BeBe Girl (the pics of her is when she was trying to shed so her skin is kinda dull on her head). The Pink Corn Snake is Juliet, the other corn snake is Husk. And the RES turtle is Tuck. She now lives in the base of a large ferret cage because she outgrew the 10 gallon tank i had her in.


----------



## LightningWolf

I don't have any  But I want some

I Really like Russian Rat Snakes, Black rat snakes, and Blood Pythons (Kind of starting to like Milk Snakes as well). I also like Cal kings and Retics. Ball pythons have some cool morphs (so do corn snakes) but they just don't seem like my type of snake. With Ball pythons I love Axanthics and Pastels. Clowns and spinners are also cool. mmm, Axanthic Pastel Spinner Pied. Now that would be interesting, but would probably cost like $10,000. Wouldn't mind having Sand Boas or Hognoses. Or a Boa Constrictor. 

Ok Fine, I love all snakes 

I also really want a Crested Gecko. They are so adorable 

Would also love to one day have a Nile Monitor.

Btw Does anyone on here have a Blood python?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Drowsy said:


> Oh man that's terrible! I didn't realize you could be allergic.


Neither did I. It's a little weird, actually.

I would love to own one of those African egg-eating snakes. I find them so fascinating and they don't grow too large to house reasonably, I understand.


----------



## Snutting11509

Your Iguana is beautiful! I once had a male that looked almost exactly like yours, brought a big smile to my face! ;D Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Snutting11509

That's funny how you put a flower on Jake's head like that, I do that to Cid all the time with his food and flowers! She also loves to hide under blankets and with her 'friends'.


----------



## Kiko

I do love reptiles. A lot
After all my rats passed of old age, I decided to stay active in the community, but move on to other pets, as rats caused a lot of heartache for me. Such short lives, so many health issues.

I now have 3 Leopard geckos. 1 bearded dragon, 2 ball pythons and 3 western Hognose snakes all beautiful.

Ponyo is a Ghost leopard gecko female
Gummy is a Hypo tangerine female leo
Sunny is a Sunglow male leo

Titania is an Albino ball python, female.
Oberon is a 100% het albino male Ball python
Randy is an Albino Western Hognose
Sandy is 100% het albino female Western hognose.

And we have an un-named female Western hognose that we just rescued.

And my Bearded dragon is Spike. He is a regular yellow, that I got from a breeder at the White Plains reptile expo. I love him dearly.

I go to all the reptile expos in my area, and will likely get more Leopard geckos, and possibly a Blue tongued skink.

One thing I do know, is keeping all those reptiles warm, when my home was ravaged by Hurricane Sandy was a MESS. My poor leos got URIs, and the hognose snakes were in bad shape, and there was nothing anyone could do. We had to heat water on the gas burner constantly to make hot water bottles. I Did not have the Bearded Dragon at the time, but I can't imagine how I would have kept him alive if I had....no basking light, no UVB. The local petcos and petsmarts all gave away hand warmers to reptile owners, and some even opened their doors to pet sit reptiles those without heat. 

Sad story. I actually had to put my leopard geckos in a box and hold it at night, because the temps in my room dropped close to freezing . That is not an exaggeration at all.
I will never again take a heated home for granted.


----------



## JBlas

My hubby and I would like to get perhaps a bearded dragon or iguana...something in the 'lizard' family (for lack of better word). We find them quite fascinating. I also love turtles. I respect snakes and love looking at them but will probably never own one. But....you never know


----------



## catland

I had a red tail boa, ball python, corn snake, and bearded dragon before I started owning rats. I don't think I would be able to go back to the bigger snakes that eat rats though.


----------



## Babs

I have a bearded dragon, she's about 5 now. I love her dearly, she lives in her vivarium in my bedroom, next door to the big rat cage. 

Her name was Spyro...until she laid eggs and I realized she was a girl. So we call her Spyrella, or just Spy now! 

This is her Royal Highness ^_^


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

Ooo, ooo, me! I adore reptiles! 

This is my baby girl, Gauge. She is a year-and-a-half old Northern Blue Tongue Skink, posing with her Beardie buddy Anakin (who belongs to my friend): 
View attachment 11091


Poor thing is the only female out of my pets, so she gets spoiled sometimes ;D . I wanted a snake of some kind, but I could never bring myself to feed it mice or rats.


----------



## Ruka

Well, I have had many snakes in the past, and I currently have a tarantula too.

Now, I assume everyone with snakes feed dead, correct?

Or is there anyone who can actually feed live while having a love of rodents....?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drowsy

Ruka said:


> Well, I have had many snakes in the past, and I currently have a tarantula too.
> 
> Now, I assume everyone with snakes feed dead, correct?
> 
> Or is there anyone who can actually feed live while having a love of rodents....?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



Honestly, anyone who feeds live doesn't know anything about the care of the snakes.
It's really dangerous to feed live. Rodents have severely injured or even killed snakes. It's not like in the wild.

So all around, in every aspect, it is more human to feed frozen/thawed rodents.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I imagine that live feeding may have "converted" quite a few folks in terms of beginning to think of rats as pets. I've heard stories of snakes that wouldn't eat such-and-such a rat and they ended up becoming a pet.


----------



## Ratty859

That's how I got lucky. She finally did the frozen thawed and I didn't have the heart to feed her to Loki at that point, and if she went back to the store she would be sure to get eaten, and I felt she had earned her insured survival. That's why we call her lucky! And I think she's just starting to forgive me for trying to get her eaten, she's very smart, ad I had not realized rats were so smart.My snake Loki are mice, she had only eaten 2 rats live ever.I will also add I fed live because Loki was an abused rehome, incredibly underweight and thin, dehydrated, and still just under a year old. She would only eat live small animals, and refused frozen ANYTHING. I'm glad she's down with frozen though.


----------



## Ratty859

This is her


----------



## LightningWolf

She's beautiful. Do you know what morph she is? Sorry I'm trying to get better at Ball python morphs, since i tend to do that for all animals. Cause I"m thinking Normal, Mojave, or Cinnamon.


----------



## Ruka

See, all the snakes I ever had we're fed frozen, no discussion. 

So, I guess I never did the research.

Just happy to know that nobody's ratties are getting eaten alive..

I understand that snakes need to eat, but I can't help feel sad about it..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859

Ruka said:


> See, all the snakes I ever had we're fed frozen, no discussion.
> 
> So, I guess I never did the research.
> 
> Just happy to know that nobody's ratties are getting eaten alive..
> 
> I understand that snakes need to eat, but I can't help feel sad about it..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


In some situations it's a negative necessity of the hobby, but I'm glad the switch has finally happened.
To give an idea of the difficulty, these guys have the potential to then their nose up at every meal for months on end. When a snake is in such a bad condition that they can't eat a proper sized meal, you gota do what they want.

Also as for the morph, I'm guessing some sort of pastel, that was before shed, she has really good yellows and orange, lots of speckles.
http://www.kilgourschameleons.com/products.asp

I reccomend the raptor fuel for any reptile Owner. It's super nutritious, people can eat it, all organic, and it has natural colour enhances, so the natural colors of your rep. Will really pop. 
Good stuff guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drowsy

My friend had a snake that would refuse anything but gerbils.
Whens he finally figured out that she could roll the thawed rat in gerbil bedding she ended u keeping the gerbil that was to be fed as a pet. xD

A lot of snakes that won't eat thawed totally will once it's been rolled in gerbil bedding.


----------



## Kiko

Some wild caught snakes just will NOT eat F/T, but it's so rare nowadays, as most snakes in the pet trade are captive bred. 

All my snakes eat F/T. 

Luckily my lizards don't eat anything but bugs, so it's not something I have to deal with all that often, as my sister is the one who feeds the snakes.


----------



## gemmk1

I love reptiles i have three bearded dragons two adopted and a morph which i brought as a baby

Fred is the first picture and he is 9 months old and is a morph i have had him since a bay,Wilma is two years old and she was rescued from a pet shop where the lighting and heating where not right it took me months to get her back to health and to stop her being nasty.And then the final 4 pics are of our newest edition who is also rescued and her name is Luna,we are having a lot of problems with her as she had no heating for a year and half of her life,Also the tank was completely covered in dead crickets and the UV was a 2% one,We have done every thing by the book and also by professional but she still is black and very skinny,She is now eating and is more active but the color and the fact she is skinny is very worrying


----------



## Rattii

I love reptiles and I was thinking about getting one before I thought about getting rats. But the thing I can't handle is feeding them anything which is alive and most things that are dead. Sure, I don't mind if other people do it, but I personally can't bare to have any animal having a bigger chance to be eaten because they are trapped in the tank with their predator. Shame, because they're beautiful creatures.


----------



## Muttlycrew

I've had an array of reptiles over the years which is, indeed, why I got into rodents. F/t is nice, but when having a lot of reptiles, you will indeed come across those that refuse. Currently we have 2 snakes and they both refuse. We got one (Calypso) to eat one once and she threw it up. She can't stand them. And Ivy simply won't eat them. She'll starve herself. She almost died after we got her because she just wouldn't eat, so we tried live and she ate it right away. 
Our rodent pets are just that though, pets. We love them  

Here is our jungle carpet python, Ivy: 















Calypso the bp: 





























Toothless the green iguana:





















(Those are old pics, he's much bigger and more grumpy now) 

And (RIP) Erwin the Burmese:








I have another picture of Erwin but I maxed out my picture limit. Erwin was with us for 15 years and died at 19 years old. He grew to 14 feet long before he passed.
His diet was (thankfully!) chicken. We'd put raw chicken on a plate and cook it long enough to kill the nasties and let it cool and put the plate down there in his room. He'd then gently pull one off of the plate and "constrict" around the chicken thigh-lol! And would eat it. I say thankfully because if he didn't eat chicken he would have been downing 8 rats a month, big ones. We really wanted to find a better way so we tried chicken and it worked! 
We're still trying to switch Calypso and Ivy to f/t but haven't had any sort of luck... 
W
I've also had a snapping turtle, red eared, several other iguanas (one, named Big Lizard, was 6ft. She was sooo sweet and very very cool. She was litter box trained and didn't have a cage, she just roamed the house. We put a heating pad in a window sill and she would hang out up there when she wanted to), a bearded dragon, chameleon, a Mali uromastyx named Shrek, several other snakes (CRT, corn snakes, bps, green tree boa, and others), and others. I love all the animals-lol! We have never had a small amount of animals, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shadowgee

I love reptiles! I have two leopard geckos named Sebastian and Ariel. Sebastian is an emerin albino and Ariel is a normal. I have six bearded dragons; Magzma, Peaches, Lucy, Sky, Nirvana, and Zorro. And I have a 6 foot hypo Red Tail Boa named Logan. I would like to get an Emerald Tree Boa and a Burmese Python sometime in the future.


----------



## Snutting11509

Muttlycrew... your snakes are gorgeous!!! Ive got a soft spot for Igs, and yours is beautiful! how old is he/she now? Also what are you using for a leash? Ive never take my Ig outside, I have also never had a leash for her. I'm afraid it will hurt her spikes... which she already has trouble shedding. How does he/she do outside?

Gemmk1... Your beardies are very cute! I love those fat necks they have ^_^


----------



## Cassia

My partner and I were given a Bosc Monitor Lizard to keep by his flat mate that moved out. His name were wiggles and as beautiful looking as he was... he was one moody lizard! Which was a shame because all I wanted to do was interact with him but nearly everytime he'd go for me quite badly... once he actualy latched onto my neck and shook his head and would not let go, the pain was unbearable and I had to go to hospital because he ripped my neck and the saliva is dangerous if it enters your body  We gave him to a specialist who lived near by that had the experience to be able to keep him and start getting him used to humans.


----------



## Cassia

"I love reptiles and I was thinking about getting one before I thought about getting rats. But the thing I can't handle is feeding them anything which is alive and most things that are dead. Sure, I don't mind if other people do it, but I personally can't bare to have any animal having a bigger chance to be eaten because they are trapped in the tank with their predator. Shame, because they're beautiful creatures."​

Feed dead and frozen rodents then  I would never risk putting a live rodent in with a reptile due to the fact a scared rodent could cause the reptile some damage, it's not worth it AND I love rodents too much to see them petrified like that (makes me feel sick thinking of it).
I used to be able to feed already dead rodents though that I bought frozen.


----------



## Eleanor Lamb

I have 4 snakes! 
Jackie- Normal Ball Python








Sylus- Colombian Boa 








Penny- Orange Ghost/Hypo Ball Python








Eleanor Lamb- Albino Corn Snake


----------



## Snutting11509

Your snakes are very beautiful!


----------



## TheRatPack8

Bearded dragons 









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kelii

I have always loved anakes, and wanted one, but I never got one because of my love for rats. I thought I was the only one who could like both. I thought I was strange. It's good to know I'm not


----------



## Muttlycrew

Snutting


He's 4 years old now  we use a rabbit harness for him and just a regular dog leash. He loves the outdoors! He climbs in the nasturtiums and eats them up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10

A lot of stunning reptiles! I'm thinking about adding a chameleon to my reptile collection...saw some at our local reptile dealer & they were a good price & adorable! I know they are high maintenance tho...so I need to do some good research!


----------



## Snutting11509

Muttleycrew

Have you taken him swimming? We have a pool, but I havent taken Cid swimming in it yet. She LOVES the tub...but Im nervous about taking her outside. Ive heard mixed things about pools and Igs tho, but I keep reading that if its safe for a human it would be safe for and Ig too.


----------



## Muttlycrew

Well... He's been in the bathtub of course... But the avg temperature-yes, in the summer- where I live is 50-60 degrees. 60 being a rare thing. And it's always raining. So outdoors would be a bad idea. That's why, when we have our 2 or, if we're lucky, 3 REALLY hot (70-80 degrees is "really hot" to us) days, we bring the snakes and lizards out to sun bathe in the grass. The water in our pool is still crazy cold though, so he still wouldn't be able to go in. Lol. 
I'm sure he'd love it though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sockladle

I got a male leopard gecko named Sobe. 
http://i.imgur.com/9M6QkOB.jpg That is him pulling off his shed, you can see how vibrant his colors are after he sheds.
http://i.imgur.com/hN7U1SQ.jpg And this is him just being a gleeful little herp. 

I love this guy.


----------



## Snutting11509

Sobe is gorgeous! I saw his pic in another thread, but this other pic of him you can really see his coloring. Very beautiful! How big is he?


----------



## Possum Rat

HeatherElle said:


> I have a leopard gecko named Inspector. Got him as a baby 13 years ago.


13 YEARS?!?!? I would like to see a picture of him. I used to raise them & I never heard of them living that long.
Picture PLEASE


----------



## Eden10

Here are pics of my reptiles [again apologies for bad quality phone pics] my 2 yearling corn snakes, Jekyll [shes a snow morph] & Hyde [hes a blood morph, thats what we were told but i'm not so sure] they were CL 'rescues' Jekyll actually has a spine defect so she can't constrict too good. Then my leopard gecko Stubz, I believe he is a high yellow? Again, not sure hes not full grown yet [last pic he was just finishing shedding] I got him out of pity from Petsmart as he was missing his tail...but as you can see its grown back pretty nice.
My fiance did have a RTB, but he gave her to a friend.


----------



## Ivora

Hi, everyone. I have never had a reptile before. I love lizards though, and snakes are fascinating but I am scared of them. My question is, what is a good lizard or snake to start out with? I am really curious because I know I want a lizard in the future, and if I can overcome my fear of snakes possibly a snake too.


----------



## Eden10

Leopard Geckos are perfect for beginners as are Corn snakes & Garter snakes.


----------



## Rodent Mama

I have a 1 yr old bearded dragon. Love reptiles


----------



## Snutting11509

Would love to see a photo 

Cid (my iguana) turned 4 last week, So I will have to put some birthday photos up here for everyone to see. She got papaya... and peas!! She loves peas!!


----------



## Stubbylove

I have a whole bunch of reptiles. We have a lot of snakes. Our biggest is a durmril boa she's about 5 1/2 feet long, then we have two ball pythons (they r older boys about 18 and 22), then we have a corn snake, a sand boa and last snake a Mexican black king snake. 
Then we have a tortoise, fire belly, and a baby bearded dragon (he's the newest member). He's about 7 weeks old we won him at a pet expo in a raffle. And man I'm LOVING him. What a personality!!! Sooooooo cute such a lover and very friendly.....what a great boy. I'm thinking of getting another one!! love those dragons lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Christine110276

We have Niles, our nile monitor and 4 ball pythons: Jade, George, Baby and Mickey. Your not the only reptile lover!!!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats

Reptiles are awesome but I have an immune disorder and so I don't know how good of an idea they would be...

We did have one lizard once. Not sure what he was but we caught him in the wild, whatever he is is common around here. We named him Arizona and called him AZ for short. He would bury himself in the sand at night and in the morning run around, flicking the sand off of his head with his little hands...I loved that lizard!!!


----------



## mallina

The thing about snakes is that you have to feed them rodents. So as a person who respects people who attempt to rescue feeder rats/mice I don't see myself ever owning a snake.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

mallina said:


> The thing about snakes is that you have to feed them rodents. So as a person who respects people who attempt to rescue feeder rats/mice I don't see myself ever owning a snake.


There is definitely a "circle of life" type mentality that you need to have.

Knowing where the feeders come from, how they were treated during raising, and the humaneness of their euthanization is very important. I think that's what keeps us rodent lovers able to stay reptile lovers as well.


----------



## Ratfinx

I've never owned a reptile myself but I love my friends bearded dragons, I'm starting an animal care course I'm September where they have huge snakes and lizards etc, can't wait! My partner just hopes I don't love them so much that I want one haha! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Ok, I can't help but add a couple more of my babies  

This is Nyx, my brazilian rainbow boa. She is about 2 1/2 years old from a great breeder. I love her 






































And this is Crixus:










And Naevia:













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RatNewbie

We have a bunch of reptiles! Love them!!

10 royal pythons
2 king snakes
2 sand boas
2 hognose snakes
1 leopard gecko
2 crested geckos
1 boa constrictor (Who recently had a litter of 34 babies!!)
1 Tarantula
1 scorpion
2 mantids

A couple of others I'm bound to be forgetting! hehe


----------



## Trouble and Xanax

I have a pair of Jackson chameleons, a veiled chameleon, a panther chameleon and a bearded dragon I am currently trying to find a home for.(rescued)


----------

